# herrlicher Blumenduft im Garten



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2016)

heute freuten sich sehr viele Blütenbesucher über den "besonders leckeren" Duft der von einen Topf voller Knollenpflanzen ausgeht. So groß wie heuer waren die Typhonium (Sauromatum) venosum noch nie geworden, die beiden offenen Blütenstände sind fast 70cm 

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2016)

Du hast tatsächlich noch Besucher bei dieser Stinkeblume


----------



## Daufi (30. Mai 2016)

Na zumindestens steht sie weit weg....


----------

